# Tanis and Tiffa Tug O War



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG I love these two! 

Tanis has never been interactive with toys. He's so non-aggressive that he would never play tug o war with anyone - until Tiffa came along and he had someone worth stealing it from!




























And yes, Tiffa won.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Aw, super cute!! :smile:
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

That. Is. RIDICULOUSLY. Adorable!!!!

I can see that Tanis is trying his very best to win. :wink: Tiffa's ears in the last picture are killin' me!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Hahaha! I still can't believe how much bigger he is than her! (and it's not like she's going to be big anyway...!) I so, so love seeing these pictures!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is just too adorable....thanks for sharing!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I love that ear action shot soooo much myself! 

Tiffa is bringing out the puppy in Tanis that he never got to be. I don't know what his previous owners did but I get the feeling he was punished probably severely for normal dog things and left on his own a lot on the ranch. He was rescued at 1.5 yo and when I got him, he didn't know what to do with toys or treats. When I would give them to him he would look a little panicked like "what do I do with this thing in my mouth that I really like?!?" and then go bury it. Now with Tiffa, he is realizing how fun it is to be a puppy and he initiates a lot of the games! He and the cats still let her win everything and she's getting cocky. There is just way too much cuteness in my home these days!

On a PMR note - I am in love with that first picture and seeing his coat in it. When we started PMR in October, his thighs, bottom, underside, paws and even one of his ears were bald and RED. I couldn't take pictures of him anymore because it looked so bad. His hair is so soft, silky, shiney and not stinky now - it's just incredible!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awww, so cute! They're adorable, are they aussies?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Too, too cute!!! I'm in love! 
Despite their size difference you can tell they get along so well! Keep the pics. coming!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Awww, so cute! They're adorable, are they aussies?


Tanis is an Aussie and Tiffa is a Mini-Doxie - from HCDoxies here on the forum!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Too, too cute!!! I'm in love!
> Despite their size difference you can tell they get along so well! Keep the pics. coming!


They really DO get along so well too! The first week he was a little annoyed by her but now he's totally into playing. They do everything together. Right now they are chasing each other in circles in my bedroom. Both occasionally jump on the bed to wrestle next to me. It's so much fun to see them playing together - I really don't need a tv anymore.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Any way you can post videos of them playing sometime? That'd be so cute to see them together. I'm so surprised Tiffa is a dachshund! She's absolutely gorgeous and really unique looking! I like how you have 'matching' dogs too.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll work on videos this weekend. I have some but they are dark and she's sooo fast. Hopefully, I can get some this weekend of her and Tanis in my bedroom because the light is better and it's easier to keep track of them on camera.

I still can't believe how Tiffa came to be with us. First, finding this site when looking into feeding Tanis PMR. I was *thinking* about getting him a little friend - eventually. I never would've thought of getting a doxie. I was looking at shelties and mini-aussie rescues on petfinder thinking maybe one would really jump out at me one day.

Then there was a thread that I read and jumped into on the raw feeding forum and I saw Molly's doxies. I looked at another thread of hers in the picture forum and just fell in love with Tiffa. I couldn't believe how much she looked like Tanis! There was also just something about her face that made me realize she belongs with us.


----------

